# Black piranhas behavior



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

My 4 inch black piranha is very passive. I know that they are typically shy in nature, which mine is particularly shy, but he also seems to shy away from any living food that I give it. He's eaten small guppies on two occasions after a long exposure, but basically will hide from any guppy that attempts to run from it.

I just put a small chichilid into the tank with it an hour ago, and it just seems to be following my piranha around, kind of pestering him. It's been days since my piranha ate, and he refuses beefheart, which he only ate on one occasion. I imagined that he would be aggresive towards anything that went into his tank since he is hungry. He hasnt went this long without eating since I got him.

Is this behavior normal? Considering this is one of the more aggresive species, I imagined the chichlid would be dead meat, but he's proving to be king of the tank right now. When will my piranhas aggresive behavior come out? I dont expect him to be kill crazy, but at least have the nerve to eat his food.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bearson said:


> My 4 inch black piranha is very passive. I know that they are typically shy in nature, which mine is particularly shy, but he also seems to shy away from any living food that I give it. He's eaten small guppies on two occasions after a long exposure, but basically will hide from any guppy that attempts to run from it.
> 
> I just put a small chichilid into the tank with it an hour ago, and it just seems to be following my piranha around, kind of pestering him. It's been days since my piranha ate, and he refuses beefheart, which he only ate on one occasion. I imagined that he would be aggresive towards anything that went into his tank since he is hungry. He hasnt went this long without eating since I got him.
> 
> Is this behavior normal? Considering this is one of the more aggresive species, I imagined the chichlid would be dead meat, but he's proving to be king of the tank right now. When will my piranhas aggresive behavior come out? I dont expect him to be kill crazy, but at least have the nerve to eat his food.


How long have you had him? What are your water parameters like? Filtration? Decor? Need to know more about your setup.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

He's in a 55 gallon tank with plastic plants on each side, but he prefers to hide behind the filter all day. I used a 300 watt heater to make the temperature 78 degrees. I use a penguin 350b bio-wheel power filter. The ph is 7.2 and the ammonia is very low. I've had him for a little more than three weeks.

Everything seems to be normal, but my fish doesnt seem right. My old roomate had redbellies and they were much more aggresive after a week. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bearson said:


> He's in a 55 gallon tank with plastic plants on each side, but he prefers to hide behind the filter all day. I used a 300 watt heater to make the temperature 78 degrees. I use a penguin 350b bio-wheel power filter. The ph is 7.2 and the ammonia is very low. I've had him for a little more than three weeks.
> 
> Everything seems to be normal, but my fish doesnt seem right. My old roomate had redbellies and they were much more aggresive after a week. Any input is appreciated.


Hmmm, from the info you just gave, I don't see anything too out of place there, except for maybe there isn't enough decor to make him feel comfortable. The fact that he prefers to hide behind the filter suggests that perhaps there aren't enough places for him to hide. Also, where is the tank located? Is it in a high traffic area, or a place where there are rarely people walking by? How much time do you spend near the tank?

As for your temp and water conditions, everything looks fine. However, do you have a way of testing NitrItes and nitrAtes? If you didn't cycle your tank prior to getting him, there is still a possibility that you may be in the NitrIte stage of the process. This will cause stress to your fish and make him act very strange. if you have no way of testing NitrItes and NitrAtes, take a sample of your water to your LFS (Local Fish Store), and they should be able to test it for you. I try to keep my water right around 80F, but I think 78 is just fine.Also, do you have a powerhead or other means of surface aggitation? Anything else in the tank that hasn't been discussed yet?


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

I dont have a powerhead, but planned on getting one tomorrow because I heard they really enjoy the currents. I didnt cycle the tank before I bought him, I just filtered it for two weeks and dechlorinated it.

It could be that the tank is cyclying and my fish is possibly stressed. The only thing is that I test the ammonia pretty often, and it has yet to rise above almost non existent. I dont have a nitrite and Nitrate test kit, but I will take a sample to the place I bought him from in the next couple of days to see where my cycle is at.

The tank is kept in my bedroom, so the only people he sees is me, when I am home. He seems very uncomfortable when I look at him, so I keep that to a minimum hoping that he'll soon adjust and either learn to ignore me or see me as friendly.

It's just really weird though. That chichlid was bossing my fish around, except for the occasional moment when my piranha would sort of "shoo" him away out of annoyance. It was making me mad too, so I just took the chichlid out eventually. he is the same way with small guppies.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bearson said:


> I dont have a powerhead, but planned on getting one tomorrow because I heard they really enjoy the currents. I didnt cycle the tank before I bought him, I just filtered it for two weeks and dechlorinated it.
> 
> It could be that the tank is cyclying and my fish is possibly stressed. The only thing is that I test the ammonia pretty often, and it has yet to rise above almost non existent. I dont have a nitrite and Nitrate test kit, but I will take a sample to the place I bought him from in the next couple of days to see where my cycle is at.
> 
> ...


It's probably a combination of things. I would definitely get your water tested for nitrites and nitrates asap. Also, I would try to spend as much time in front of the tank as possible. Being in your room with very little human interaction, he probably gets freaked out when you come in. The more time you spend with him, the more he will get used to you, and the less he will consider you a threat. Hope everything works out for you, Rhoms are really cool fish!


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice NexTech. I'll take everything you said into consideration and Im hoping this is just a phase for him. I'll try to get some pictures of him in the near future too.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

give him some time i have a 5.5 inch rhom that is hella skittish.. i have had him for a month now and he barely started eating aggressive a week ago. i stay 2 feet away from the tank and throw it in the tank he attacks it right away.. give him some time..


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

That's good to hear. I didnt know if mine was different or what.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bearson said:


> Thanks for the advice NexTech. I'll take everything you said into consideration and Im hoping this is just a phase for him. I'll try to get some pictures of him in the near future too.


Not a problem! I believe it will pass over with time. Patience is the key when it comes to these types of fish!


----------

